

Steve Jobs and the licence plate mystery - domino
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2008/10/05/steve-jobs-and-the-licence-plate-mystery/

======
Scott_MacGregor
((1+1)=2) No one sees the plate, he parks in the handicap spot. Maybe he has a
legitimate handicap plate for the car.

I don't think someone has to be totally physically depreciated to qualify to
legitimately use one of the spots. I'm not sure if I was hurting to too much
to walk a long way I would want to advertise it to everyone with a special
plate, and I'm not even a world famous person--yet.

~~~
rdouble
An old boss of mine had one of his physician friends (or brother?) help him
get handicap plates for his minivan. His disability was being flat-footed.

It was a bit obnoxious as he walked his dog along the Charles for miles every
day.

------
Yaggo
Steve likes to keep things clean. Neither have Macs any "designed for" or
"powered by" stickers on them.

------
getonit
More to the point than buying his way out of a legal requirement, is that he
parks in disabled bays as a matter of course. Could all the people who have
ever told me that he's not a tosser please gather round? I have some bad news
for you.

